# believe my pit has kennel cough?



## samsizzle (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone, glad to be back to this great forum.

My 2.5 year old pit has been coughing lately, randomly throughout the day, and I thought something was stuck in his throat. I checked and nothing was there. He also made a wheezing type noise. After googling the symptoms, kennel cough came up. It says that I should let it run its course as it is a common ailment in dogs. (according to this site: Kennel Cough)

this is the video that helped me diagnose it:





He only does it a couple times a day so far. I gave him some honey as a site suggested to soothe his throat. He has energy and ran with me today. He ate some meat dog food but none of the dry food. He might just be bored of it, but *how can I be sure that he does not have pneumonia?* since the site said that the only different between kennel cough and pneumonia was fever, listlessness, and loss of appetite (appetite is somewhat ambiguous).

He is aggressive towards dogs, so it is quite a chore to get him to a vet, let alone sit in a waiting room or be around any other animals without going completely berserk (so I am trying to avoid the vet since it seems to be mild symptoms).

I think he had a bortedella (sp?) shot when he was a puppy with his pack of shots.

what do you guys advise me to do given the symptoms and circumstances. I have no problems waiting, unless he has pneumonia which is much more dangerous 

thank you in advance for your time.

Rocky:


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Not saying its the same thing, but my sister had me take her rat terrier to the vet for her recently with the exact same symptoms..... My first thoughts were kennel cough as well, turns out he had alot of chest congestion, no kennel cough, so he was put on antibotics to clear it up... 

I recommend calling to get an appointment at the vet at the end of the day were the odds of meeting another dog/animal is low. He really does need to be seen by the vet to make sure what he actually has


----------



## pits and bobs (Oct 23, 2010)

also even if a dog has kennel cough they still need to be on tablets to help em so i would take him to the vet as wel good luck


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you can usually let your vet know he is dog aggressive and they work around that to get him in right away , i would deff be going to the vet you never know coughing can be numerous things some needing meds to help clear it up, while your there tehy can check and see what he is due for they do need boosters every so often {if they they vet you have been using they should have him on record} I had a dog like that and I would leave him in the car and go check in with the vet remind him he is DA and they would usually have a room ready for us where I could just walk him straight into, we usually had later appt's with him as well as stated above usually less people there if any.


----------

